# Avengers: Endgame - Streaming-Release im Dezember bei Disney+



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Avengers: Endgame - Streaming-Release im Dezember bei Disney+*

						Seit Ende April läuft Avengers: Endgame in den Kinos und erfahrungsgemäß dauert es einige Zeit, bis solch ein Blockbuster auch über andere Vertriebskanäle offiziell der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich wird. Abonnenten von Disneys Streaming-Dienst werden dabei Mitte Dezember in den Genuss kommen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Streaming-Release im Dezember bei Disney+*


----------



## Eckism (9. Mai 2019)

Wenn se die Filme gleich mit Kinorelease, zum streamen für 30€-50€ anbieten würden, könnten die noch viel größere Gewinne einstreichen...


----------



## Quake2008 (9. Mai 2019)

Also 15 würde ich wohl ausgeben.


----------



## RyzA (9. Mai 2019)

Ich hole mir irgendwann die Bluray wenn sie so ~ 10 Euro kostet.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2019)

Was interessiert mich der Disney Streaming Dienst, wenns nicht mal ein Datum für Deutschland gibt?
Irgendwann läuft er im Fernsehen und gut.


----------



## Drake802 (10. Mai 2019)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn se die Filme gleich mit Kinorelease, zum streamen für 30€-50€ anbieten würden, könnten die noch viel größere Gewinne einstreichen...



Auch wenn du recht hast ... aber die Idee ist ganz ganz böse  Stell dir mal vor das würden alle machen. Dann zahlst du entweder hunderte Euro im Monat (Kinos werden dann schnell aussterben) oder musst Jahre lang warten. 
So was könnten oder wollten sich dann aber sicher nur die wenigsten leisten.


----------

